# Art Deco Superlative



## matthew lucier (Jan 11, 2021)

Wanted to share my display with everyone and see if anyone else has had the idea of sinking their bottles in wood. I've spent a lot of time and used only hand tools to achieve this. I dug these bottles in Georgia. The timber I got from a logged site in alabama, It was left behind to be burnt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Jan 11, 2021)

hello mathew : very original. looks great .ideal for cabin looks wonderful.


----------



## matthew lucier (Jan 11, 2021)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> hello mathew : very original. looks great .ideal for cabin looks wonderful.


Thank you Grace Abound. All original bottles. Painted some to my liking. There is a Valintines Meat Juice bottle up there, 2oz. Bottle used to Contain the "goodness of 4lbs of beef"!

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Feb 21, 2021)

Wow, that is So Koool! I really like the attention to the detail of the shapes. I know you probably weren't going for this but the displays make me think of a fantasy dig where a firehose revealed a layer of treasures.


----------



## matthew lucier (Feb 22, 2021)

bottle-o-pop said:


> Wow, that is So Koool! I really like the attention to the detail of the shapes. I know you probably weren't going for this but the displays make me think of a fantasy dig where a firehose revealed a layer of treasures.


Thanks, bottl-o-pop. I tried to imagine how they may have been used and show an overview of bottles in use. Phenix city, alabama. Seems their city dump was the side of the Chattahoochee river at the time. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 24, 2021)

...."way down yonder on the Chattahoochee, never knew what that muddy water meant to me. But I learnt how to swim and I learned who I was, a lot about livin' and a little 'bout love" ahhhh yeee


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 24, 2021)

Mathew! thats a way cool idea and well, so well executed! Looks great!


----------



## matthew lucier (Feb 24, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Mathew! thats a way cool idea and well, so well executed! Looks great!


Thanks treeguyfred. Your name reminds me of several bottles I've found in root balls of blown over trees. I know of a tree in an old plumbers yard that produced an array of toilets and old parts when it was blown over! You ever come across anything like that? 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 25, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> Thanks treeguyfred. Your name reminds me of several bottles I've found in root balls of blown over trees. I know of a tree in an old plumbers yard that produced an array of toilets and old parts when it was blown over! You ever come across anything like that?
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


Hi Matthew, I HAVE found bottles and other artifacts in the root ball of blow downs. I have three pipes, six marbles, a stoney beer,  a leg trap, a Warners Safe Cure, a Drakes Plantation bitters..... and several coins.  Oh, just remembered in Stony Point NY, I found a square US Hospital Dept 4oz. SCA. in a blow down root ball and it got me looking around the immediate area... that one turned me on to a new dump(for me) that lasted almost a whole summer and produced some sweet and plenty of common bottles.
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 25, 2021)

I always wanted to do display built into the wall with lighting viewable from both sides maybe. Someone has done it before for sure. On day!
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 25, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> Wanted to share my display with everyone and see if anyone else has had the idea of sinking their bottles in wood. I've spent a lot of time and used only hand tools to achieve this. I dug these bottles in Georgia. The timber I got from a logged site in alabama, It was left behind to be burnt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some fancy inlays buddy! All those bottles in the same board. Meticulously mesmerizing. Thanks for the post.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## matthew lucier (Feb 25, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That is some fancy inlays buddy! All those bottles in the same board. Meticulously mesmerizing. Thanks for the post.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thank you for the kind words sir. Means a lot coming from you.


----------

